
HN: Top Links - laktak
https://news.ycombinator.com/best
======
laktak
Not sure if this is old/new/a-b test. Does not normally show up for me in the
menu.

~~~
mtmail
It's been around for a couple of years at least. I also have a bookmark on
[http://hn.premii.com/#/f/weekTop10](http://hn.premii.com/#/f/weekTop10)

